# so i got my hair done - opinions please



## Chelly (Jan 12, 2006)

but dont make fun!!! they're extensions - (my hair is really long to begin with) i wanted to try a diff color but i dont dye my hair - i'm going to straighten it today and take more pics but what do you think?


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 12, 2006)

i think it looks cute. where did you have it done?


----------



## Chelly (Jan 12, 2006)

a friend of mine does hair and did it for me @ her house lol


----------



## user3 (Jan 12, 2006)

What type of extensions are they? What was the technique of putting them on...did she use the "hot glue" method? I've been really curious about get some because I don't want to highlight my hair but I have heard that certain methods of attaching them can ruin your hair.

BTW I think it looks really nice.

Um....but if you are looking for honesty I think the blonde is a bit too blonde for you.
JMO. Please don't be made at me.


----------



## frances92307 (Jan 12, 2006)

I really like it!  I think the blond makes your tan look awesome!  Great spring/summer look!


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_What type of extensions are they? What was the technique of putting them on...did she use the "hot glue" method? I've been really curious about get some because I don't want to highlight my hair but I have heard that certain methods of attaching them can ruin your hair.

BTW I think it looks really nice.

Um....but if you are looking for honesty I think the blonde is a bit too blonde for you.
JMO. Please don't be made at me._

 
Try the Raquel Welch extentions.  They are good quality, made from human hair, and clip in so discreetly that no will ever know you're wearing them.  My neighbor uses them a lot and even puts her hair up in a pony tail with them in.  They look awesome! (and you can dye them, too!)


----------



## fatally_yours (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## user3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtygirl* 
_Try the Raquel Welch extentions.  They are good quality, made from human hair, and clip in so discreetly that no will ever know you're wearing them.  My neighbor uses them a lot and even puts her hair up in a pony tail with them in.  They look awesome! (and you can dye them, too!)_

 

Thanks! I am going to have to check those out!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 12, 2006)

lol im n ot mad! i think its a lil too blond as well but everytime i tried a darker color it doesnt show up! i had red extensions in once and it was the biggest waste of money! i dunno what they're called but its not hot glue, or sewing, she used hair glue (99c at the hair place) and the extensions were like 40$ theyre tracks or something? i duno - i like trying crazy things ya know? and when it comes to damaging your hair - id rather glue than dye because its just glue lol.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_What type of extensions are they? What was the technique of putting them on...did she use the "hot glue" method? I've been really curious about get some because I don't want to highlight my hair but I have heard that certain methods of attaching them can ruin your hair.

BTW I think it looks really nice.

Um....but if you are looking for honesty I think the blonde is a bit too blonde for you.
JMO. Please don't be made at me._

 

I agree the blonde does look a little harsh for you. But i can understand you were trying out a totally different color.  I've wanted to try blonde as well, but then again if i picture myself.... HAH yeah right I'll look like a freak.  
 you have really shiny hair  by the way.


----------



## user3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_lol im n ot mad! i think its a lil too blond as well but everytime i tried a darker color it doesnt show up! i had red extensions in once and it was the biggest waste of money! i dunno what they're called but its not hot glue, or sewing, she used hair glue (99c at the hair place) and the extensions were like 40$ theyre tracks or something? i duno - i like trying crazy things ya know? and when it comes to damaging your hair - id rather glue than dye because its just glue lol._

 
Oh no I totally agree! Highlighting the hair is so bad for it!

Keep us updated on how well they wear and how long it last for you.

You have peaked my intrest


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 12, 2006)

honestly,i dont think the blonde is bad but i see what zap2it means.i love blonde hair,this is very different.i think its a nice contrast.you look like a barbie doll lol.hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 12, 2006)

Pantene!! keeps my hair shiny!! thanks for the compliments!!! <33


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 12, 2006)

First off I gotta say you are GORGEOUS!!! I'm so jealous!
I love the extensions! They're really pretty, and a great way to experiment. I agree with Zap, I think a more golden color or a caramel hue would look AMAZING with your hair and skin color.

Man, now I want extensions!

BTW, do you tan? Just curious


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_but dont make fun!!! they're extensions - (my hair is really long to begin with) i wanted to try a diff color but i dont dye my hair - i'm going to straighten it today and take more pics but what do you think?
_

 
i would never say n e thing if there is one thing i love more than makeup and getting manis/pedis its extensions i live in them when my hair is black

i think it looks hot and wow u actually curled them..i admire that cause i know it is hella time consuming...i love it btu if u were to color ur hair i wouldn't go that blond


----------



## Chelly (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_First off I gotta say you are GORGEOUS!!! I'm so jealous!
I love the extensions! They're really pretty, and a great way to experiment. I agree with Zap, I think a more golden color or a caramel hue would look AMAZING with your hair and skin color.

Man, now I want extensions!

BTW, do you tan? Just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


i just got back from miami a week ago so im still tan from then lol but yea i go tanning sometimes


----------



## user3 (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_
i think it looks hot and wow u actually curled them..i admire that cause i know it is hella time consuming...i love it btu if u were to color ur hair i wouldn't go that blond_

 

I agree the curls look amazing!

She's such a beautiful gal nothing could make her look bad!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 13, 2006)

i love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look great with them. i actually really like the blonde on you. where i am, everyone has like coke white hair on the top layers with black extensions on the bottom so it's really nice and refreshing to see the opposite of it


----------



## lori (Jan 15, 2006)

they look really good they suit you!


----------



## xSazx (Jan 15, 2006)

woaah, your hair looks amazing


----------



## miz_becki (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't think its too blonde atall. Its gorgeous!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

awww!! thanks for the feedback and compliments!! i have pics of it straight too i'm going to post them now


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok I changed my mind! I love it WAY better when it's straightened! I think the blonde looks cooler that way


----------



## xSazx (Jan 16, 2006)

woah it looks gorgeous straight too, im jealous haha

& your stunning!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jan 16, 2006)

WOW they look gorgeous straight and curly, they really suit you! Im pretty jealous


----------



## melly_x (Jan 16, 2006)

ohhh wow I LOOOOVE it


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Jan 16, 2006)

i like your extensions curly looks cute, but straight looks better with the brown & blonde.


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 16, 2006)

Personally I think you hair is beautiful! It looks really good both straight and curly. the ONLY think I wold recommend is getting just toner to put on the blonde. You can have it put only on the blonde and it won't touch your naturalk hair. I think that would just make the blonde look a little more natural instead of looking so platinum. Otherwise it looks fantastic!

On a side note-Just to let you know, Pantene is the most harsh and damaging store bought shampoo. If you get store bought shampoo the best is Tressema (sp? lol)


----------



## Chelly (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gabriella* 
_Personally I think you hair is beautiful! It looks really good both straight and curly. the ONLY think I wold recommend is getting just toner to put on the blonde. You can have it put only on the blonde and it won't touch your naturalk hair. I think that would just make the blonde look a little more natural instead of looking so platinum. Otherwise it looks fantastic!

On a side note-Just to let you know, Pantene is the most harsh and damaging store bought shampoo. If you get store bought shampoo the best is Tressema (sp? lol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i heard that - but i love it - works fine for my hair


----------



## MACreation (Jan 17, 2006)

< was using pantene for years since i was little, is that why my hair is damnaged? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cuz i never really did anyhting bad to it, i stopped using pantene about 2 years ago


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't think its necessarily harmful, but i know it does coat your hair with wax in order to make it feel softer, and eventually all that build up is bad for it, I think. But I'm sure as long as you do clarifying treatments, you'll be ok. 

At least I hope doesn't really do anything *harmful!* LOL!


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 17, 2006)

I really like it. It's bold & fun and you can get away with it.


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 17, 2006)

The problem with pantene is how harsh it is on your hair. I has a lot on ingrediants in it that can cause damage to your hair. You are right about it coating your hair Dreamgirl, it does coat your hair to make it seem softer and healthier.


----------



## user3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_awww!! thanks for the feedback and compliments!! i have pics of it straight too i'm going to post them now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 

Coolness!
I am a freak but don't you just love it when your hair falls over your boobs! LOL My hair is almost there and I can't wait for it to hang off those puppies! 
Keep us updated on how well this holds up!
You know you've caught my interest!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Coolness!
I am a freak but don't you just love it when your hair falls over your boobs! LOL My hair is almost there and I can't wait for it to hang off those puppies! 
Keep us updated on how well this holds up!
You know you've caught my interest!_

 

hahah no i know exactly what you mean!! i love love love my hair long - i hate cutting it! they're already out!! i have to glue em back in lol

yea pantene def coats your hair - and i have oily  hair (i wash it eveyr morning and by the evening its kinda gross) but i dont care lol if it looks good then everythings just peachy haha


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 18, 2006)

lol No kidding, at the end of my day I am so tired I couldn't care less how my hair looks! I pull it up and the I am done with it. Thats sucks that they have alredy come out, but it might be a nice way to use those kind of extensions to see how it looks so it is easier to decide if you like them or not. I suppose I am wierd also, it is my hair goal to get it long enough to cover my boobs like that again! lol


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I wanna buy these kind http://haircandy.net/clipinhair.htm
just for a temporary change of pace!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jan 18, 2006)

you are sooooo hottt!! i love the extensions they are a good change from the normal brown hair ( i have the same color hair and sometimes i want a change without dying it!)  i've never had them in though, but now that i've seen how good they loook, i would love to try them now!!


----------



## misspresh (Jan 20, 2006)

Ohh, I'm so jealous - I'd love hair extensions! They look fabulous and so does your makeup!


----------



## jaicee79 (Jan 26, 2006)

Very rocker chic hawttttt!! So cool!


----------



## sassysaphire (Jan 27, 2006)

I love the extension, but you should have her blend them so they dont look so stringy. tell her to use a razor, they will look 1 millon times better. i love the color and wouldn't tone them. the contast is hot. Those clip in ones are great because they don't damage the hair at all, and if you change your mind you can take them out. i love love love your hair!
~Saphire


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 27, 2006)

i like it heaps! the blonde in it just makes it that much more unique and funky!


----------

